# Formatting Large Cap Edge External Drives...



## Brett Boucher (Sep 5, 2020)

Anyone know how I can reformat a 6tb external drive for use with an edge. I have it running on my edge but something went wrong and now it's stuck in an endless loop of trying to repeat the guided setup. About 60 seconds into it the edge restarts. I would love to wipe it clean but if I do, my TiVo won't see it due to the size.


----------

